# How to Re-Propose?



## Allieballie (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi All,
I'm new to this site and I am looking for a bit of advice or ideas please.
Basically i have been married to my hubby for coming up 3 years in August. My hubby has three kids who were 17, 15 & 10 when we got married. Our wedding day was going amazingly until his ex showed up and made a show...as you can imagine this ruined my evening and caused us to fall out dramatically on our wedding night. We did talk about it in the morning but the damage had already been done. My hubby will be celebrating his 40th in May and I have planned us a surprise trip to St Lucia. With this I have booked us a re-tie the knot ceremony... I am planning to re-propse to him on his birthday but I want to make it memorable and this is where my plea comes in...Does anyone have any ideas how I can propose with the wow factor? Thank you in advance xxx


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

As a Lucian, I have to say Yaye for booking your trip to St. Lucia! I hope you have a blast. If you have questions or need tips for your visit, I'd be happy to help.

I can't think of anything WOW off the top of my head but I ask my partner what would make for an amazing proposal for a guy.


----------

